# UPD empfang mit Timeout



## ValaMalDoran (31. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wie stelle ich es am besten an das mein Programm nur eine gewisse Zeit auf einen UDP Port hört und dann abbricht wenn kein packet gekommen ist.

mfg
Vala


----------



## Niki (31. Mrz 2008)

DatagramSocket#setSoTimeout


----------



## ice-breaker (31. Mrz 2008)

UDP wird von manchen Netzanbietern geblockt und zudem gibt es bei UDP auch Probleme bei manchen Motorola-Handys, nur zur Info


----------



## ValaMalDoran (31. Mrz 2008)

@Niki
Leider gibt es diese Methode nicht in JavaME.
Gibt es da noch andere Lösungen?

@ice-breaker
Die Netzanbieter sind für mich nicht interessant.


----------



## Niki (31. Mrz 2008)

Ahh, tut leid, hab übersehen dass es sich um die ME handelt  :roll:


----------



## ValaMalDoran (1. Apr 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum wenn ich in einem Thread UDP.receive aufrufe, den Thread nicht beenden kann, bzw wenn ich die Instanz von dem Thread auf null setze er immer empfängt?


----------

